
Improving GitHub code review - akh
http://eng.rightscale.com/2015/10/21/improving-github-code-review.html
======
piotrkaminski
Thanks for the shout-out to Reviewable! You mention at the end that it's only
a good solution if you can adopt it wholesale, which is unfortunately true. I
spent a lot of time trying to figure out how to better integrate it into a
mixed Reviewable / GitHub workflow, but GitHub's comments API makes it really
difficult. For example, comments must be positioned against GitHub's diff
(rather than a line in a specific file revision), and commit comments
disappear from the PR without a trace if their commit is rebased.

I agree that having something like Gitique or (even small parts of) Reviewable
built right into GitHub would be ideal. My impression, though, is that GitHub
is constrained by legacy data structures and assumptions, and lacks the
motivation to overcome this because the tool works fine for their workflow.

------
mfocaraccio
Thank you for the mention, I definitely invite you to give Gitcolony a try too
:)

We work to cover the whole code review experience with our business rules
engine and Early warning system.

